# Holding Tank Sensors



## jdmart (Oct 20, 2005)

Help!!! We bought our new 25RSS last August and used it once. This year we've used it for primarily weekend getaways and are having trouble getting a proper reading from our black tank. We strickly use RV type toilet paper and use the deodrant tabs/granuals that break down the waste matter. We've flushed the tank, used a Hydro Flush, used a wash wand through the toilet, and flushed some more... still we get false readings ranging from 3/4 full to full on full.







We've come to the conclusion that perhaps we are dealing with faulty sensors. Has anyone else had any problems with the sensors? Or does anyone have any ideas???


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The sensors are flaky at best. If you are sure that the tank is completely draining (the trailer MUST be level both front to back and side to side for a complete drain) then you are doing about the best you can do.

There are a few trick that are said to work but you will have to try them to see which is best for you.

1 - Drain the tank as well as you can at the camp ground and then pour a couple of bags of ice down the toilet for your drive home. The ice is said to scrub the walls of the tank to remove things that may be stuck. Fill and drain at a dump station near home.

2 - Drain the tank as well as you can at the camp ground and Add water softener and some dish wash soap for the drive home, Fill and drain at a dump station near home. Then fill again and add the softener and soap again for storage. This requires that you dump on your way out the next time but it is said this method really works to help clean the tank.

Now you ask how do you fill the tank if you do not trust the sensors? You have to look down the hole with a flash light.

If all else fails just know that a family of four should be able to go 4 days and 3 nights without issue. You do have 3 females in the trailer and I do not know what age the 2 girls are but you do need to make sure that they use the trash can for anything other then toilet paper.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

THe sensors are not that great they give you a rough estimate on how much is in there
I haven't had to much trouble with it since I installed the Quickie Flush

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

HootBob said:


> THe sensors are not that great they give you a rough estimate on how much is in there
> I haven't had to much trouble with it since I installed the Quickie Flush
> 
> Don


Same with me. I get an odd faulty reading now and again but it clears up after the next quickie flush.

Thor


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

CamperAndy said it best. I do the ice trick and use calgon water softener and haven't had problems yet.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

campmg said:


> CamperAndy said it best. I do the ice trick and use calgon water softener and haven't had problems yet.


Same here + Quickie Flush = So-So readings.


----------



## case_campers (Jul 12, 2006)

campmg said:


> CamperAndy said it best. I do the ice trick and use calgon water softener and haven't had problems yet.


I took my used 2003 21RS on its second camping trip this past weekend. We had the same problem you described on our first trip, sensor always read full for the black tank. Prior to leaving for the campgrounds (which was 3hrs away) we poured 2 bags of Ice down the toilet then when we arrived I used the flush king several times (yuck!!). Sensor was working great when we left.


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

I just gave up on the sensors and now rely on the "Waste Gods" to whisper to me when my tanks are full.

Of course the flashlight trick helps with the black tank and water in the bottom of the kitchen sink or bath tub helps with the gray tank.

Happy sewage management!
Bill


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Ice worked for me my last time out. I've haven't needed to do it yet but I know some people swear by the Calgon thing too.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

bill_pfaff said:


> I just gave up on the sensors and now rely on the "Waste Gods" to whisper to me when my tanks are full.
> 
> Happy sewage management!
> Bill


Same system here! The fresh water gauge seems to work the best and I know when it is time to fill the fresh it is usually time to dump the gray.

As for the black, we camped 9 days one trip and didn't fill it. I dump after each trip but don't worry too much about over-filling.


----------



## wercertifyable (Jun 23, 2005)

Hello!

We have been having the exact same problem and made a break through last trip. We were at a full hook up site for the first time. We had an extended stay from August 3rd to the 7th. Due to our location and the fact there were a lot of kids our "facility" got used a lot. Whenever the tank seemed to be getting full (visually) I topped it off with water and dumped. I went out of my way to use lots and lots of water and dumped every time it was full (this is key). By Sunday our sensors were working good (first time since we bought our used 2003 last year). Watch the kids, they tend to use a massive amount of tissue. Be sure to give the "solids" time to decompose (we mostly try to use ours only for #1). This is our first TT, so I'm no expert but it seems the Outbacks drain fast at first then slowly. The full hookup allowed me to let the tank fill then pull the handle and give it time to empty. It sure seems to work. We are still kinda new to camping, so I am always self concious of how much time I spend at the pump outs when there is a line. So plan your pump outs so you have ample time to allow your tanks to drain throughly. I have also learned to never leave it dry, as soon as its empty I put in a little water and one of those black tank pills, it helps keep it nice smelling in between trips. I know some of our fellow campers don't do this and YIKES! when they crack that puppy open!









I have also purchased the Quickie Flush and will install that to aid in the flushing.
Good Luck, Happy Camping!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Holding Tank Sensors, Problems anyone?


Ya know, ever since I had my prostate removed, my holding tank sensors seem to be off, too!









Seriously though, I don't think you'll ever figure out when you're completely empty. Just get them as clean as possible.

Mark


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I have used my TT 2 times and the readings are not very accutate. It goes to 1/3 a a few flushes or just using the sink once or twice. It than takes a long time to get to 2/3's and the last time I dumped it the black stayed at 1/3 full even though I could not see anything in the tank.


----------



## jdmart (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks so much to all those who gave input...







We're heading out this weekend for a three week plus







trek and will use the ice trick enroute to our first destination (a little over an hour away from home). I stopped at our RV dealer today, and they suggested draining the tank completely then filling it with hot water and some bleach. A drive around the block so the water can swoosh around, and then a dump. They said they use this technique when servicing a used unit for resale.

We'll also use the water softener and dish soap trick enroute to our next spot, about 3 hrs away. Hopefully by then our sensors should be working tickity-boo. And then if we're lucky we may get a weekend or two in before its time to put our home on wheels away for the winter









I'll keep you posted, hopefully we can get an internet connection while away


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Good luck with those options. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## jodynbarry (Aug 22, 2005)

The sensors worked the first trip or two but now I think that using a Magic Eight Ball would probably be more useful. I plan on installing the Q-Flush and I hope this helps with the black water sensors, it makes me nervous looking at 3/4 full on the first day. Wife uses the calgon and other mixers in the tanks and whatever she does it seems to work as far as draining and smell.


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

Our black tank sensor has said it is full since about the second flush after we bought the trailer. But I know that four heavy users can go at least seven days without filling the black tank because we just did it twice on our vacation trip.


----------

